# Ohio one day fishing license 11 bucks!



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

So i called today to check and see how much a Ohio one day fishing license and the lady tells me its 11 bucks! I've been buying my yearly license ever since the age (maybe 16?) you have to buy one. Now that I'm an adult I get just as big of a kick seeing the smile and excitement on a friends face landing a monster fish as I get myself. The last year or so I've got quite a few friends out on fishing trips. Most said straight up 11 bucks is too much for a license. Mainly college aged kids but also some younger kids in highshool. After most gave me same response and i thought about it a bit. 11 bucks is insane to fish for one day. It's basically like your paying the state like a paylake to fish for the day and thats Bull****. Our sport depends on passing the tradition on to others. So I wrote the DNR a letter today. If anyone else feels the same way Im attaching the link to comment if anyone would like. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/10750/default.aspx 
Also im curious what you all think about paying 11 bucks for the one day license. 
Also this was the comment i sent them. I tried my best to get my point across. 
Hi,
I just wanted to voice my concern on the price for a one day fishing license in Ohio. I grew up in a family that loved to fish and that is something that has stuck with me into adulthood. I've purchased a yearly license ever since the beginning of my fishing career. These days I enjoy taking others out and introducing them to the awesome sport of fishing. My concern isnt the price for the yearly licenses since I am 100 percent aware of where the money is put to use and I support that. However in todays tough economy 11 dollars for someone to fish for one day is ridiculous. I love nothing more than seeing the smile on someones face when they catch their first fish. Shooting range passes last i checked were three dollars a day. The future of outdoor sports depends on introducing new people to the sport. Im currently finishing my B.B.A at Ohio University and I have friends (both guys and girls) that often tell me they would love to come fishing sometime and I tell them the price they have to pay for one day and all but a few have said the same thing. "that's ridiculous, who would actually pay that much to fish for one day". Just thought I would bring this to your attention since it obviously hasnt been thought about since it's currently 11 bucks.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and I really hope this is taken into consideration.
Sincerely,
Larry Helmers

Lately its just been killing me how everyone tries to get money for everything these days. It took me this long to realize hardly anything is actually free about our country.
-Larry-


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

How much should they be?

A one day license is pretty much geared for charter boat participants.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I think it's kinda low, 24 hours of fishing for 11$ where else can you get that much enjoyment for so little.

Makes the 19 for a year seem awesome.

One days are not meant for residence, there charter and visitors prices, if that 19 is so high for a yearly then there's 2 free days each year.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

While I sympathize with your frustration I respectfully must take the opposing side with your issue for several reasons.The price for a one day license is probably set at 11 bucks to encourage the purchase of an annual license at 19 bucks.If you think about it for what your getting for the 11 bucks it is still a value compared to neighboring states.I am sure if they even offer a one day license it's probably higher,most only have a 3 day usually in the upper 3o buck range.Also what do you ,and a couple friends spend at a movie theater for a hour & a half movie? Bet it's more than 11 bucks.At least you get 24 hours of action possibly, for the 11 bucks and maybe even have something to grill afterwards.It's not cheap to raise fish,stock them,clean up & mow the areas,pay the maintenance personnel and law enforcement.Your 11 bucks pays for all of this.A annual license at 19 bucks is a steal I feel for what I get in return.I consider all of us fortunate to enjoy the sport for what little we pay.Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

puterdude said:


> While I sympathize with your frustration I respectfully must take the opposing side with your issue for several reasons.The price for a one day license is probably set at 11 bucks to encourage the purchase of an annual license at 19 bucks.If you think about it for what your getting for the 11 bucks it is still a value compared to neighboring states.I am sure if they even offer a one day license it's probably higher,most only have a 3 day usually in the upper 3o buck range.Also what do you ,and a couple friends spend at a movie theater for a hour & a half movie? Bet it's more than 11 bucks.At least you get 24 hours of action possibly, for the 11 bucks and maybe even have something to grill afterwards.It's not cheap to raise fish,stock them,clean up & mow the areas,pay the maintenance personnel and law enforcement.Your 11 bucks pays for all of this.A annual license at 19 bucks is a steal I feel for what I get in return.I consider all of us fortunate to enjoy the sport for what little we pay.Just my opinion for what it's worth.


Id pretty much have to echo everything said here. I dont think 11 bucks is too much.


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

What do they get us for when we want to go to Canada for 6-8 hours of fishing. I know this is based on a resident but its been years since we went to Peele and i remeber it wasnt to cheap.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

If you dont like it then pay double and fish for a year lol


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

$11.00 for a one day sounds more than fair to me


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've never given the price of a one day license any thought, mainly because I've never purchased one. Now that I give it some thought, it seems pretty reasonable.

However, I've always thought that the price of a one year fishing and, or, hunting license is dirt cheap. You get the privilege to fish for a year on any and all public waters for $19. Hunt small game on any public lands for $20, and harvest a couple deer for $15 or $20 each. That's a rediculously low price for the fun you have, or should have. I say, since everyone complains about not having enough ODNR guys in the field, to raise the prices and employ a few more guys to help enforce the fishing and game laws.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the reason all you guys think 11.00 is fair is because none of you have to pay it. im a non resident and i think its stupid high. but thats just my opinion. i have bought the annual non resident every year i,ve fished ohio since about 1985. and some years i only fished one trip. and i think all non resident license are way to high. not just ohio. does anybody know how much its going to cost me this year??
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Most out of state fees are what the other states charge us for fishing or hunting. So cut your prices and ours will go down. Or fish your own state! We spend a lot of money in Ohio to make it nice enough that people from other states want to come. I always figured if your going to fish one day odds are lucky you'll fish two in that year. So it would be smarter to buy a season rather than a day. Also your not going to give any kinda of experiance taking some one out one time. Just saying. Got to agree with everyone else. Its a steal at twice the price. Also any of my kids,grandkids or friends are worth a lot more than 11.00 to spend a day with.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I can understand the original poster's concern, but when you take a step back, it's more than reasonable. How much does it cost to go to a movie these days (2 hours), or attend a baseball game (4 hours)? When you really think about it, $11 for a full day of fishing is beyond reasonable.

My father and I went to Canada three years ago and spent far more just to be able to fish for the day at the national park. One day fees always encourage the purchaser to pay for the full year. Unless you know it will truly be one day, it's worth your time to pay for the full year.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

viper1 said:


> Or fish your own state!


That's a bit misinformed, but the rest of your post makes some great points.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> the reason all you guys think 11.00 is fair is because none of you have to pay it. im a non resident and i think its stupid high. but thats just my opinion. i have bought the annual non resident every year i,ve fished ohio since about 1985. and some years i only fished one trip. and i think all non resident license are way to high. not just ohio. does anybody know how much its going to cost me this year??
> sherman


$40 bucks, which is very reasonable. 3 day non res are $19- another bargain!


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

My bet is that these students you are talking to about fishing and who are complaining about the price would think nothing of forking over $10 per person to see a 2 hour movie, or $12 for a case of beer, or $20 for a pizza, or even $50 per person to go to an amusement park for 5 hours - but then hesitate at paying $11 for a full day of fishing?

Ohio has the distinction of offering licenses to both residents and non residents without having to pay extra for specialized tags. You can fish for bass, cats, trout, walleye, perch, pike, crappie and all panfish without having to spend an additional amount of money to fish for whatever species you choose. It's also very lax on it's fishing seasons; On most waters, I can fish for trout or bass ( or virtually any species)at any time during the year without having to worry about whether they are in season or not. The same goes for most - if not all - other species. 

Try fishing many streams in PA for trout before the first saturday in April and you'll find yourself facing a heavy fine. Try fishing for bass in Ontario before June, same thing.

All in all, Ohio offers the best bang for it's buck when it comes to fishing - and $11 seems like a pretty cheap full day's worth of entertainment... 11 hours of fishing for $1 per hour... can't think of anything else that costs that little and is as much fun.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

So tell me what else can you do for $0.46 per hour. Compared to a round of 9 holes of golf which is close. That would only be for a couple of hours, so with that being said it is a value among most activities. I agree it would be nice that there would be something a little cheaper like a one day apprentice license to get more people involved. If a person found that they wanted to keep pursuing the sport, They would be credited the first fee could pay the difference of regular license.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm with the "it's a bargain" crowd. As noted above, Ohio offers a couple "free" fishing days. If money is a problem, introduce your friends to our sport on those days, or gain permission to fish private water where a license isn't required. Also noted above, the cost of the one day license can be applied to the purchase of an annual license if you've caught the prospective angler, so to speak. I don't think that applies to the 3-day tag, however, since it's really intended to be a tourist license.

There is a lot of stuff that is done behind the scenes by ODNR to provide us with the opportunity, and their costs have gone up and their budget down just like everybody else's.

However, all that being said, I'd rather go on record as railing against the high costs of sporting licenses, only because I don't want the gov't to think that I'll readily submit to a jacking up of the rates! Give them #&*%$ bureaucrats an inch...

andesangler


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Eleven dollars for a one day fishing license too much?  Last time I fished for steelhead in Pennsylvania the season license cost me over sixty dollars. Went to Canada last year for Salmon and a thrree day was over sixty dollars!
Ohio is too low for a season resident and a non-resident one day or season, based on all the water and fish specie you have avaulable.
I would like to see the reident doubled plus a trout stamp and the non-residrnt charged triple the current amount plus a trout stamp.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> I would like to see the reident doubled plus a trout stamp and the non-residrnt charged triple the current amount plus a trout stamp.


Well, when you run for office, I'm voting for your opponent.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I do believe you can later upgrade to a full year pass and only pay the difference of 11 and 19. I think the $11 is a good deal. Golf on a weekend it will cost you 30-50 bucks. Not a bad deal to me. Sorry I can't agree with you on this one.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

jcustunner24 said:


> Well, when you run for office, I'm voting for your opponent.


LOL...yeah, me too. Although, at least he's* honest *and telling us up front instead of campaigning on the "no new license fees" promise and _then_ wackin' us.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

boatnut said:


> $40 bucks, which is very reasonable. 3 day non res are $19- another bargain!


that is much better than florida,s saltwater license. its over 50.00 for a non resident.
sherman


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Most anglers who buy the one day license are more than likely fishing Erie for eyes and perch and taking them home. Might not be in your case but that's probably the fact.


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

first of all i dont think you can compare fishing to the movies, a case of beer or an amusment park. Also lets not compare the all year license with daily license in this because theyre both targeted at totally different people. Interesting point bringing up the charter boats on lake erie, a one day license where your bringing home a limit of fish is the deal of the century.. i dont know about anymore but shooting range passes used to be 3 bucks for a day.. Like i mentioned i know where license revenue goes and I'm all for that. introducing someone to fishing isnt always an all day planned event. for me its usually "im headed down to the river for a couple hours you all wanna roll with? i got some extra poles". thats where most of my opportunties to take people along happen. I guess it would be impossible to enforce but a apprentice type license could be an option like their doing with hunting licenses. The reason i brought this up in the first place is its something i encounter all the time. This isnt just students this is people may age, people much younger and even a guy in his late 40's who had never fished in his entire life. Everytime I tell them ahead of time they will need to buy a license, they ask how much it will be and its the same repsonse every time. 
So before you say the price of a one day license is a steal try taking out a dozen or so people (AKA the future of our sport) out a year and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My 20 year old daughter is coming home next week, only here for five days. She wants to go out fishing one of the days. So I guess I have to shell out 11 bucks extra for us to spend the day fishin. I think it's a rip-off. That's all I can say here.


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

I recieved a prompt, polite email back from a lady from the DNR in regards to the email. She also used the example of comparing it to the price of a night at the movie or a night out. The difference here is fishing license revenue goes to protecting our resources, money from a night at the movies goes into another mans pocketbook. Comparing the two makes the government sound like their running a business.. Kinda sounds like socialism to me. Anyway the lady said my concern had been noted thanked me for contacting them. I told her i wasnt the only one concerned and she said to contact them at the link i provided in the beginning of the thread. Also she informed me every march the DNR has an open house where sportsman can bring their concerns. For those of you who are wondering why Im making a big deal over such a small amount of money is if we all forget the value of the dollar, then the dollar is worth nothing. Thanks everyone for the responses and their input on the topic.
-Larry-


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We went to Indiana a couple years ago. First fish I caught was a rainbow. I was using night crawlers and after the second rainbow I went and got a stamp because I was tired of throwing back the only thing I caught. When my grandson needs his I will be glad to buy it for the time together.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

If you were as old as I am you could have a free one.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Look Bigfish I am going to try and say this respectfully as I intent it to be just that,,,respectfully. You asked our opinions and we've all given them to you.Obviously you still think we are all wrong and you're the only one right.We've given you examples and you come back with a excuse as to why we are wrong with each.So there is nothing more we can say to change your mind.I would like to just give you some further advise but I am sure you won't accept it neither but I wouldn't go to the open comment meeting,stand up and state your complaint for you would only embarrass yourself.The guys attending the meeting would be far harsher with your opinion than what we have been here.Just some advice for what it's worth.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

It's $8 non-resident in Tennessee. I paid it, it as worth every penny. My girlfriend lives in TN and it was worth more than $8 to see her land a 20lb catfish when we were trolling for crappie.


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Look Bigfish I am going to try and say this respectfully as I intent it to be just that,,,respectfully. You asked our opinions and we've all given them to you.Obviously you still think we are all wrong and you're the only one right.We've given you examples and you come back with a excuse as to why we are wrong with each.So there is nothing more we can say to change your mind.I would like to just give you some further advise but I am sure you won't accept it neither but I wouldn't go to the open comment meeting,stand up and state your complaint for you would only embarrass yourself.The guys attending the meeting would be far harsher with your opinion than what we have been here.Just some advice for what it's worth.


I dont know if you read the entire thread but there were people on both sides of the issue. not sure why your saying things like "we are all" and "we've". find someone elses parade to rain on there. Not sure what you find embarrasing about sharing your opinion, cause i dont. Also trying to figure out what you mean by they would be far harsher? have you ever attended a meeting? I feel like this is now a catch and release thread.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't speak for Dick (puterdude), nor would I try to, but my view of this thread is that you've changed your examples to alter your complaint by starting with college/high school kids and eventually including adults over 40. 

Bottom line is that your argument is flawed. You'd prefer not to compare fishing to commercial pursuits such as movies or buying beer, because those things line the pockets of businesses, but you're not okay with paying the state to fund your fisheries. You've even claimed, if memory serves, that you understand where the money for the licenses goes. If anything, that's reason to choose the cost of fishing over the cost of the other options. At least that money, in part, goes to fund fishing in the future. If, like you've stated, your goal is to get people into fishing, then it should be simple enough to explain to your wide-ranging friends that once they pay the 11 bucks, they'll be hooked on the enjoyment of the sport and understand that their funds help procure stocking, enforcement, etc.

To me, and this is solely my opinion, if you and your friends are unwilling to come up with the eleven dollars, then the enjoyment of the sport is not as important as you allege it to be. You have to be realistic about this. Whether or not you want to draw comparisons, most of the things we CHOOSE to do cost us money. Many of the things anyone chooses to do cost more than $11 for a day. If you choose to spend two hours on the river rather than a full day of fishing and can't convey the value of that to a potential fisherman, then so be it. In my opinion, and the opinion of the apparent majority, $11 is a bargain.

It's nothing personal, it's just realistic to expect that a sport that requires a license will require one for an every day fisherman as well as a one timer. I suppose both sides of the argument could find an example that suits their needs, but the bottom line is that the rules exist and can either be followed or disregarded.

My best friend fishes once a year, with me, and happily pays the $11 because he goes with me and I put him on fish. Neither of us keep any of the fish we catch, and we always have a great time. We typically spend between 4 and 6 hours on the water in a canoe. The only expectation is that we enjoy each other's company, reel some fish in, and reminisce. We couldn't do that at a bar for that price, on the golf course for that price, or out to lunch for that price. I can understand people not wanting to pay the 11 dollars, but anyone who thinks that price is too steep isn't likely to be turned on to a hobby that will cost you several hundred dollars to do with any regularity.

Think about it for just a minute. No matter what you decide to do, unless it's taking a walk or parking outside the airport to watch the planes land, there's an initial cost. Eleven dollars is beyond reasonable, in my opinion. I guess my question for you would be, what CAN you do at the entry/learning level for less than that? You can't camp (find an eleven dollar tent), you can't hike (eleven dollar boots), you can't walk your dog (leash plus waste bags), you can't ride a bike (ummm, bike). 

Basically, your entire complaint is the reason Ohio has free fishing days. If you're in a position (which some are) that $11 is too steep, Ohio has designated a couple of days a year to accommodate that. It SEEMS (caps for emphasis) that you want a fishing buddy, but those buddies aren't willing to enjoy your hobby if it costs any money.

Sorry for the length of the post.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

> but a apprentice type license could be an option
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=176887#ixzz1QO3fC5vB


So then, just out of curiousity, what price do you think would be fair for a one day license?


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

I can tell you that we in PA think $11 is a bargain! I buy a non resident Ohio license every year for $40...the same exact license in PA as a resident costs $38. The difference is that Ohio has a million times more Erie shoreline and WAY better launches/facilities. If I didn't ice fish as much as I do, I would love to forego buying the PA license every year. But back to your point about the $11...I have yet to have one of my buddies complain about this cost to come up and enjoy a day trolling for eyes on Erie with me.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a buddy from North Carolina that comes up north to freshwater fish with me, almost every year, one day in june or july. Been taking him fishing since he was 14. He came up in june this year. His family back home loves when he brings back a cooler of crappie fillets, we catch, for a few fishfrys. I live in PA. I decided to bring him over to OHIO to fish Mosquito lake, as i had been doing good on crappies there. I have a non-resident license already and i bought a one day pass for him as i invited him to fish with me there. Best money spent this year so far. We got close to a 2 man limit for him to take back with him. We could have hung out at the bar but for $11, how many beers is that? I told him to hold onto that permit and if he comes back in July and wants to fish a few more days, just add $29 and get a non resident license. Can't beat a deal like that. He could take home a couple limits of perch and walleye for that $29 too. Worth every penny to me. But to each their own. I just dont think you'll find a better deal at any of the neighboring states, including Ky. Especially not PA.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Bigfish like I said in my post I wasn't trying to be a smart butt honestly.I did read all the posts and the entire thread you wrote.Also I must admit out of 37 posts thus far only two thinks the price is too high and one was on both side of the issue so in fairness to you all were not opposing you.As for going to the public meetings I have been to several.Most guys are there with concerns over toxic algae,invasive species,creel limits,closing the seasons during both bass & walleye spawning,litter,and enforcement issues.The guys going to the meetings are very passionate about their concerns and to be fair I am sure you are with yours.But I have personally witnessed the brutality thrust upon guys that have spoken their concerns with what many thought were trivial concerns.Brutal they are I can assure you till ODNR takes control once again and usually directs the conversation on down the road to another topic quickly.I think at this point we should all agree that we disagree and leave it there.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I got no gripe with having to pay for a one day license. But how do they come up with 11 bucks, why not an even 10? Or, 25% of the full year license, which would be a heck of a lot more fair, imo. I was in the wildwood bait shop Sunday morning, there was a line with at least 5 people waiting to buy one day licenses. Can anyone say cash cow? I just wonder of those who disagree with me feel about the absurdity of the prices we pay at the B.M.V.? No difference.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> My 20 year old daughter is coming home next week, only here for five days. She wants to go out fishing one of the days. So I guess I have to shell out 11 bucks extra for us to spend the day fishin. I think it's a rip-off. That's all I can say here.





fishingguy said:


> I got no gripe with having to pay for a one day license. But how do they come up with 11 bucks, why not an even 10? Or, 25% of the full year license, which would be a heck of a lot more fair, imo.


So at $11.00 it's a rip off, but $10 would be a lot more fair


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Most out of state fees are what the other states charge us for fishing or hunting. So cut your prices and ours will go down.


You maybe need to check out the facts on this one a little bit.

There has long been a discussed belief in the Ohio hunting community but has never been acted on by the ODNR.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Guess i'll have to rethink the situation. I have three buddies that come to Ohio for maybe a day or two and a few kin. I've always paid as I dont see them much and i'm that happy to get some wholesome time. Nah! I go to a barber its 12.00 my wife goes to get hair cut its a lot more both take less time. One year my wife lost her fishing license 3-4 times and I rebought them. Now I go on line and make copies. Every thing I want to do or go costs more. Dont fish like I use to but went once last year and once this year but bought yearly licenses. bought hunting license all my live since 16. Last 5-6 years never went out except on my property. Not rich at all very little money. But always considered it as a donation to help ODNR give us these types of things I cherish. And if i want to go I can. Sorry and not trying to arque. But I cant understand being so tight as I would complian on 11.00 for what you get. Hope my health gets a little better so I can enjoy it more.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lundy said:


> You maybe need to check out the facts on this one a little bit.
> 
> There has long been a discussed belief in the Ohio hunting community but has never been acted on by the ODNR.


Well I havnt cheacked in years your probably right. But years ago they did for hunting and fishing a lot. Maybe not all.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Lundy, lets not twist my words. I said ''25% of the full year license, which would be a heck of a lot more fair''..... How's the fishin been for ya so far this year. Any news of a cast fest or something along that nature for this year?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lookingt at pa now. There resident 1 day license is 11.70
Resident yearly is 22.70
None resident yearly is 52.70
noresident yearly is 26.70
Of coarse they have a stamp fro trout, one for stealhead/trout for Erie and and another for just Erie. 970 for first two 15.70 for last one. Thedy also charge their own residents for fishing their own property were Ohio dont charge any one for private property. Of coars they can get the permit cheapier if they have 80 acres and meet requirements Take Ohio any time!

Ky is 20.00 resident and 50.00 non resident yearly
7.00 10.00

West Virgina has a life time fish hunt and trap for 805.00 And also individual sports starting at 402.50

Resident Nonresidents

19.00 yearly 37.00 yearly
Trout stamp Extra 5.00
Require a conservation stamp extra 10.00 These are in addition to all fishing licenses
one day stamp only 3.00 with below stamps extra and required.
Trout Stamp is required for non residents 16.00
Conservation/law enfoecement stamp required non resident 13.00
Extra permit forfishing national forest lakes 2.00


Well I realize this is only two staates all I had time for. But With all their extra charges I think Ohio is still best. Charging extra for Erie and state or Federal lands the we pay for just dont seem right. But for now we dont.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There's 1 fact everyone's overlooking that hasn't been mentioned. Not everyone is cut out for fishing, some will like it and some not.Some of the people who bought a 1 day license really enjoyed it. They can upgrade to the yearly for another $9.00. Your initial $11.00 1 day license cost goes towards the annual license. It sounds to me the ODNR is trying to encourage you to get out on the water, not deter you..............Mark


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Ohio residents get screwed every year by our own government. We pay to maintain the fisheries and public lands and the DNR collects virtually nothing from non-residents to come and use our resources (especially hunting). Triple all the non-resident fees as far as I am concerned.

Of course I may be a little biased since my old hunting grounds are now leased by some group of slackjawed ******** from Tennessee.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> the reason all you guys think 11.00 is fair is because none of you have to pay it. im a non resident and i think its stupid high. but thats just my opinion. i have bought the annual non resident every year i,ve fished ohio since about 1985. and some years i only fished one trip. and i think all non resident license are way to high. not just ohio. does anybody know how much its going to cost me this year??
> sherman





boatnut said:


> $40 bucks, which is very reasonable. 3 day non res are $19- another bargain!


DITTO! Boatnut

Sherman, you are correct I do not _*HAVE*_ to pay it, I do however, _*CHOOSE*_ to pay it to PA and MI as I also fish those states.And for what its worth here are prices for non-resident, fish for all species, annual permits:

PA= $68.00
MI= $42.00
IN= $46.00
KY= $50.00
WV= $66.00 plus $2.00 to fish national forest


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

copperdon said:


> So then, just out of curiousity, what price do you think would be fair for a one day license?


Still waiting to here from the original poster! What should the price be? What do your friends feel they should pay. $1, $5, nothing? Give us an idea of where your coming from so we can wrap our heads around it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfish2012 said:


> I guess it would be impossible to enforce but a apprentice type license could be an option like their doing with hunting licenses.


You really need to get some information behind you.
The hunting apprentice license must still be purchased; it's not free. In fact, it's the same cost as a "regular" hunting license.
All the apprentice program provides is an opportunity for firt time hunters to buy a license without having to take the Hunter Safety test first.

No personal offense, but your arguement is not long on facts or logic.


----------

